# New plans, finally got me opti. 80x40x40



## kirk (10 Sep 2013)

Hi all, been dreaming of an open top opti for a while. I wanted a custom made one in these messurements. Wasn't too happy when my better half said" wait long enough and one will turn up". (im not pacient)..It was worse when one did turn up just down the road and for£25(another occassion when she was right but glad I listened) . I nearly spent 200+.  There was a few chips on the bottom corners but who cares for that money. Today I've added a extra bead of sealer around the inside base as I'm paranoid that the lack of it on this tank wouldn't hold forever.  Anyway here's the tank cleaned sealed ready for the next and hopfully more sleek set up.


   I still have a stand to make and also the light unit which I may go Cree led. Thanks for reading and I keep you all posted.cheers kirk.


----------



## Lindy (10 Sep 2013)

Women are always right, even when we are wrong.....


----------



## James D (10 Sep 2013)

Bargain! What are the chances of that happening?


----------



## kirk (10 Sep 2013)

im going to agree with you on that


ldcgroomer said:


> Women are always right, even when we are wrong.....


. I know and only 15miles away too.


James D said:


> Bargain! What are the chances of that happening?


----------



## kirk (10 Sep 2013)

Not sure if you can see the laminated mdf under the tank it is a tray type thingy I made for my turntables. I have two sheets left, what do you recon to a stand for the tank made from it. ? I'm thinking its minimalist but not to plain.?.  I'm no joiner so any advice on the best way to fix 2b 2 b together as your not going to see the frame I was just going to scew and glue.


----------



## kirk (13 Sep 2013)

Hi again all. my impacients kicked in and I had to start making the stand. So off I went around to all the local joiners to search for Knotty twisted wood which they disguard. Here's some of the bits that I obtained..

.  I'm not a joiner and most of my tools are worn out or past onto me half crackered so to a skilled tradesmen this is a bit homer Simpson spice rack but here goes. So I started with the legs from some red wood that sounds like a wombles name. 

  legs done out with my recycled screws. 

. I'm a big fan of oak. 

 . I started making it a 3.30pm yesterday stopped at 7.30pm. Started again at 9am this morn ( Friday 13th.) knocked off a 3pm. Some more pics......

.



 < started waxing.

 still got a few bits to finish off but its getting there.

.


----------



## sa80mark (13 Sep 2013)

Very nice mate, youve done a great job and it looks superb you should be proud of that, im a carpenter and spends no end of hours preparing wood just to " distress " it to achieve the sort of look you have there, I would very happily sit my tank on that


----------



## kirk (13 Sep 2013)

Im going to need a handle on the right door.I'm thinking it may ruin the look.? I was thinking of drilling a 12mm hole and just a piece of hesien rope with a knot both ends to keep the natural look. Then maybe a bit of the same rope around the bottom edge of the tank to hide the nasty camping matt.Ideas are welcome guys and gals and go easy if your a joiner/chippy as I didn't get the set square or spirit out of the shed from the start.


----------



## kirk (13 Sep 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Very nice mate, youve done a great job and it looks superb you should be proud of that, im a carpenter and spends no end of hours preparing wood just to " distress " it to achieve the sort of look you have there, I would very happily sit my tank on that


. That's very kind of you to say so mark.  I love the distressed look it matches my face.. Amazing what you can do with some old timber and a 4.5" angle grinder.


----------



## Brian Murphy (13 Sep 2013)

Nice find, keeping my eye out for a 90 x 40 x 45 optiwhite myself for a unit we already have .... doubt I'll find one as easy without paying bucks for it



kirk said:


> Not sure if you can see the laminated mdf under the tank it is a tray type thingy I made for my *turntables*. I have two sheets left, what do you recon to a stand for the tank made from it. ? I'm thinking its minimalist but not to plain.?. I'm no joiner so any advice on the best way to fix 2b 2 b together as your not going to see the frame I was just going to scew and glue.


 
What sort of tunage do you play? I'm a dj myself  Both into the same 2 hobbys then lol



kirk said:


> Im going to need a handle on the right door.I'm thinking it may ruin the look.? I was thinking of drilling a 12mm hole and just a piece of hesien rope with a knot both ends to keep the natural look. Then maybe a bit of the same rope around the bottom edge of the tank to hide the nasty camping matt.Ideas are welcome guys and gals and go easy if your a joiner/chippy as I didn't get the set square or spirit out of the shed from the start.


 
What about them push in/out doors, not sure what the wee catch's are called but they would hide the use of handles


----------



## sa80mark (13 Sep 2013)

Agree with brian push release catchs like these

 2x WHITE magnetic Catch latch Cabinet Kitchen Door No handles Push press touch | eBay


----------



## Brian Murphy (13 Sep 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Agree with brian push release catchs like these
> 
> 2x WHITE magnetic Catch latch Cabinet Kitchen Door No handles Push press touch | eBay


 
Thats the wee boyos lol


----------



## kirk (14 Sep 2013)

Hi Brian, I'm into all sorts of music,rap, dance, jungle, techno,reggae,,pinkfloid,sexpistols,even Ian dury.  I like mixing two records that you wouldn't think would mix. Ie I was mixing mc hammer with some  trance as picked up a record from charity shop even had the sad Timmy mallet song on.. I was mixing a slowed down drum and bass with my girl the other day..  I used to rap with friends and beat box. I love music,Can't belive the level beat boxing is at now, dubstep is mind blowing. I can't master those sounds. The turntables are old soundlab directs and an sk1 mixer I just wanted my two young sons to have a feel of vhynl ,their faces the other day when I shown them a cassette! It was flat errick too.. Sold the technics years ago.  I'm going to have a look at those catches now cheers all.


----------



## Brian Murphy (14 Sep 2013)

It sounds like something I would try at times, Russ Abbott Atmosphere into some HardTrance lol, my nephew was in my house one day and asked what that cassette tape was lol. Dubstep usually works in 3 beats as opposed to the normal 4 beats, so thats why its sooo hard to mix, some weird stuff out there


----------



## Deano3 (14 Sep 2013)

wow that stand is amazing  looks awesome will definitely be doing something like this in future looking forward to updates

Dean


----------



## kirk (15 Sep 2013)

Catches on order thanks for recomendeding them.. Just trying to decide which way to do the lighting now. I would like to suspend lights above for maintainence reasons access. It's all down to cost. Ideally I need an old arcadia that's packed up to strip down paint then fit a t5 tube and some crees to get the effect. o if anyone has one or similar 80cm long or under cheap that has packed up please let me know.


----------



## kirk (16 Sep 2013)

Started on the hood ,well a hood not sure where I'm going from here at the moment. Other than I want to hang the light/lights. This may house LEDs and ballast, or just ballasts to run tubes then make a wider part for the bottom for the tubes to sit in.  Is only get one tube in it at the moment with a ballast so I'm undicided.



 will see where we go tommorrow. Thanks for looking.


----------



## sa80mark (16 Sep 2013)

Looks great kirk the only problem is that tanks just not big enough for a pike


----------



## oldbloke (16 Sep 2013)

That's a hellova cabinet.
You've got a business to fall back on, there.


----------



## kirk (18 Sep 2013)

So it been chaos today its taken all day to empty tank sift the shrimp. I couldn't wait any longer. 

. Temporary tin foil lighting.

. I've got the lamps I'm thinking of using for a build with LEDs. That's when I've sold the old tank to fund them lol.


----------



## kirk (18 Sep 2013)

.  I'll either install LEDs and drivers or just Cree replacement light bulbs if I use these. Idea is to put 2 or 3 on a bar fixed to the stand suspending them so ill have to make wood ones to get the hight before I waste money on stainless tube.. Any imput to help me get this light build done would be much appreciated. Cheers kirk.


----------



## nanocube (20 Sep 2013)

Lovely tank.Why you dont use T5 lighting?I think combination colours 6500K+10000K will be more then great

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kirk (20 Sep 2013)

Hi. I am currently using t5 tubes I just fancy something a little more custom, (different).  It's going to be all down to cost either way I can't see me spending less than 60 to get the tarty look I'm seeking.:


----------



## kirk (26 Sep 2013)

Well for now I've decided to go t5. Partly down to the fact I've got two spare new ones. I'd already made the oak box so its all about saving money and spending as little as possible on this set up.  I rushed it a little and didn't like the solid arms at the sides of the tank holding on the oak box/hood. So got home from work today dismantled and tried an idea I had. So out with the hole cutter an here's the result.before rush job......

. After.......

 

 

.   Just got to go out and get some nice stainless bolts as the one on the right is nasty its just another temporary messure.	Time to get back into the plants and flow rate etc now.   Cheers for looking.


----------



## kirk (1 Oct 2013)

Hi again all. As you know yesterday this good place went down.  so I thought I'd put my spare time to use (I'd rather of been on here to be honest.).  After making the cabinet for the tank my better half said that she would like a matching tv unit. Roll eyes. Anyway by tea time we had this........


----------



## sa80mark (1 Oct 2013)

Come on kirk dont keep us in suspense WE NEED PICTURES


----------



## kirk (1 Oct 2013)

My phone died before I could post them   bit of a mess exuse the wires kids arnt moving for a bit as spongebobs on, nor am I I love spongebob. ok here goes........before wax lastnite.

 after wax......

.	 

.


----------



## sa80mark (1 Oct 2013)

Nice build or in the words of my idol keith lemon, Bang tidy 

You know whats coming next though dont you.... coffee table


----------



## kirk (1 Oct 2013)

Cheers mate.  I'll hide all the coffe.   I made it big enough for a 50" plasma as our tv is well old and a 37".  When I said I'm making it so I can put a bigger telly on it soon the reply from my loverly wife was.................good look with that.


----------



## David Shanahan (1 Oct 2013)

Best watch out... Oak furniture land will be knocking on the door to get some product innovation....

Like the cabinet though. Looks class. 

My mates in to building stuff, but more a car nut. Turbo lamp, diff side table, back of a car on the wall, and his piece du resistance.... Engine coffee table.



Will see if he has any nifty lighting ideas. More of a fish keeper than a scraper.


----------



## kirk (1 Oct 2013)

^^ that's cool, I do metal work too..  I'm making a gate from steel and oak tommorrow weather permitting, can't weld in the rain. I pop over to taptalk and put some steel workings I've done.


----------



## kirk (1 Oct 2013)

farmers walks for gym. 

 coat hooks.

 chimneas. 

. 

 

.  I supose that's enough as I'm drifting from the journal.


----------



## David Shanahan (1 Oct 2013)

That's some pretty sweet stuff. 

Are those kettles that your planning to use with the lights. I wonder how bright these would be.

x10 1w GU10 9 LED 6500k Daylight Whight Light Bulb Halogen Replacement: Amazon.co.uk: Lighting


----------



## kirk (1 Oct 2013)

Hi planty, yes they were planned for lighting but that mission aborted, I paid 25 sqid of eBay for them so they're going to be up for grabs if someones feeling creative. I was going to do the led Cree chip in each one and set them well inside to avoid light spread..  They're not kettles they are lights but they have old weired bayonet three prong bulb fittings so all that is unsafe and I'd rewire them with LEDs.


----------



## kirk (22 Oct 2013)

Hi all. Been a busy afternoon tinkering with the tank. it's nice to find time to, finally got some sexy glassware,Mr clumsy is going to be extra carefully now as I'm heavy handed. Going to pop over to taptalk and put a pic up or two you know I like my pics.


----------



## kirk (22 Oct 2013)

Plants are the next big job,  I've spent the last few weeks tweeking the co2 and lights concentrating on getting the plant growing.  Will be time to plan everything soon as the woods where it first landed and the plants plunked in.

 

 and lastly the old homemade acrylics they did the job . Probably pass them on.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## kirk (22 Oct 2013)

Homemade shrimp guard too 

 



Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## kirk (14 Nov 2013)

Still haven't got the plants where I would like them, but I am concentrating on providing the correct environment for the challenge of keeping crs. keeping some crs has been somthing I've been wanting to Do for over 18ths but felt i Needed to study and learn abit more on here to be able to care for them.so thanks to all of you especially Nathaniel for you helpful tips and replies.				   ro units are a great bit of kit just wish I'd purchased one sooner as our water leaves the tap between 187-225 and the tank reading was 479. The only problem is I keep forgetting I'm purifying water and have flooded the kitchen floor3 Times since sunday


----------



## kirk (14 Nov 2013)

last pic was taken tonight 14.11.13.  Plants arnt too happy about the co2 reduction but I can slowly tweek it up again once the shrimp are in and my confidence in keeping crs improves. Thanks for looking I'll update when shrimp are in and settled.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (14 Nov 2013)

Looking good Kirk. Glad to see you've got it all in hand. When the CRS come (I'll let you know when Im posting them out) Youll want to have the Co2 off completely on that day (so maybe unplug the lights too), as they are accustomed to high oxygen content levels.

Tidy looking soon-to-be shrimp tank


----------



## GreenNeedle (14 Nov 2013)

Just looked through this for the first time.  Really good job on the cabinet.  The thing that got me to post was when I saw those stainless cylinders   I'll take a picture when my batteries are charged up but you could easily set those up for some simple twist/turn GU10 8W bulbs   I have 4 above one of my 'non scaped' shrimp tanks which is an 80 x 34 x 45 high.

If you could fix them within those cylinders they would do the job for you and you could have all the actual bulbs at the same height with the cylinders (they look slightly different sizes from the picture) making them look at differing levels.  If they are open bottom then it should be pretty easily as you just need to daisy chain the leads to each light and then straight to plug.

Will edit with a pic later.  Mines a crude build so shows all the gubbins


----------



## GreenNeedle (14 Nov 2013)

Took a few pics (below) to show how simply they are pieced together.  These don't need a ballast as it is built in the lamp.  I didn't bother being tidy as this is in a cupboard. lol.  Hard even to take the photos  This setup (plug, 4 x GU10 holders, 4 x bulbs@) costs circa £12.  Any old scrap wire was used and these bulbs were something like £25 for 10 so £2.50 each.

2 pics below so I don't clutter your thread.  There are a few more others in the folder in this link - Index of /images/emersed/GU10_LED









Sorry if its not what you were looking for.  just that shot of those stainless made me think of it. lol


----------



## kirk (15 Nov 2013)

Supercoley1 you have done Exactly what I considered,  but I think I want minimum distraction from the tank it self and now feel the chrome cylinders would be a bit much.  But that front mean I won't have a go as I change my mind as often as I'm mooching on here.  I like what you have done especially as its is very cost effective. Thankyou for sharing put as many picks on this thread as you like. Same goes for anyone else we all love pics.( a thousand words)


----------



## kirk (15 Nov 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Looking good Kirk. Glad to see you've got it all in hand. When the CRS come (I'll let you know when Im posting them out) Youll want to have the Co2 off completely on that day (so maybe unplug the lights too), as they are accustomed to high oxygen content levels.
> 
> Tidy looking soon-to-be shrimp tank


Cheers Nat will do I plan to put the kor 900 where it will turn the surface over abit too


----------



## Andy D (15 Nov 2013)

Just read through and you have done some nice work there. Looks really good!


----------



## Lindy (15 Nov 2013)

I take it you'll not be needing my shrimp now ?


----------



## kirk (15 Nov 2013)

No Lindy I will still be wanting some shrimp from you. Just don't want to put too many in all at once incase in the words of boldrick " I'm at home to Mr cock up"


----------



## kirk (23 Nov 2013)

Thought I'd stick a few pics up after the tank black out. Going to do another next week as not all algae has been affected, but plants have legged it intact they look healthier? Water is clearer so I took some above shots for a change. Also add a glass drop checker.











Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## richard powell (23 Nov 2013)

This is a great Tank. You did a great job on the stand tho bud


----------



## kirk (24 Nov 2013)

Thanks Richard.   decided today that enough is enough after the flooring in the kitchen starting to swell up. Stupid here keeps forgetting that the ro is running under the sink.  So out with the drill and run a tube outside.  I'm hoping I'm slowed back in before it gets too cold.

   been fiddling with the circulation and hydor too. Think thus may work better.

  excuse the dirty glass haven't cleaned it since moving earlier.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## kirk (30 Nov 2013)

After netting some shrimp to go today thought it's time to clean pipes move some plants etc. Looks a bit bare at the moment. What do you recon and can you spot the deliberate mistake.?





 thanks for looking all. Cheers Kirk.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Wallace (30 Nov 2013)

Looking good mate. 

Is that one of those new design Australian drop checkers? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (30 Nov 2013)

Ha ha, I may plant it yet for something different along with the other 2


----------



## Rob P (30 Nov 2013)

Nice work Kirk, good progress and can only mirror comments on what an ace job you've done with the cabinet!  

Just received an optiwhite in the same dimensions myself, also going on a wooden block style cabinet, and mine was best part of £200 lol


----------



## kirk (10 Dec 2013)

Sounds good Rob I look forward to seeing it progress mate and thanks for the comments.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## kirk (10 Dec 2013)

Right all due to algae problems I've decided to strip the tank Down, I don't think the sand was helping the routine cleaning. So spent most of the morning trying to source akadama near me as I wanted to rush and do it all today.		   rang Aquajardin and had a good chat about my plans with Stu and headed over to the store for some ada soil.			 Had a good chat with ed when I got there he's man.	Took the small bags of akadama with me to show my plans,  30 mins later I arrived home with this.......

   couldn't wait to strip the Tank.



 I love this ada and akadama if only I'd done this to begin with as many of you have.

	I think it has given a very pleasing look more earthy can't wait to add crs one day.

 it's already planted took about 4 Hrs intotal I'm shattered. I'll get a pic up once it's all cleared up. 

  thanks for looking all look forward to your comments. Cheers Kirk.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## kirk (10 Dec 2013)

A nice cloudy pic for you. 



Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## darren636 (10 Dec 2013)

Ah, the chaos that visits  a room when setting up a planted tank


----------



## kirk (10 Dec 2013)

Darren you are right, the Christmas tree was going up the other side of the room just for added disorder


----------



## Rob P (10 Dec 2013)

Good effort Kirk, pain in the blahblahblahblah this aquarium lark isn't it? lol Enjoyed the pictures of your youngsters and the pike from the weekend  good result that. Been some decent crocs out up our way recently, really should have a go for them...


----------



## kirk (11 Dec 2013)

Cheers rob hopefully out piking for the one that got away this sunday.	   Busy day today moving the lighting up away from tank for now until things pic up. It's amazing how much reusable tat I keep.  everything today was old junk.


 

 exuse my dangerous electrics.



 Tank has now cleared up nicely I'm just keeping the lighting hours down for now co2 going well into the yellow, haven't started feet yet as I have been told the ada will release enough for now? Cheers kirk.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## darren636 (11 Dec 2013)

Feet wahay!   I would dose into the water from the start


----------



## kirk (11 Dec 2013)

Hi Darren,  it's only been 24 Hrs without macro/ micro so you recon I should get the ferts in there and stop fa*nying around?


----------



## kirk (11 Dec 2013)

Just though maybe it putting my FEET in there that's caused the priblems


----------



## darren636 (11 Dec 2013)

If you are running ei - stick some in


----------



## tim (11 Dec 2013)

Dose away Kirk it's probably the nice low autumn sun causing your bga if it's just around the front substrate.


----------



## kirk (12 Dec 2013)

FErts went in last night cheers all.


----------



## kirk (1 Jan 2014)

Well things are picking up slowly since redoing substrate. Added some really nice plant that I received this week. They are not where I'd like them but I'm unfamiliar with crypts but I'm really getting into them. I'm also considering holding off on the shrimp and getting some ada powder Soil to add around the plants as the baby poo is a bit loose. I'll add a pic in a mo. Cheers Kirk.


----------



## kirk (1 Jan 2014)

thanks for having a butcher all cheers Kirk.


----------



## kirk (1 Jan 2014)

I'm now finding the sealer line annoying I'll just have to pretend I've never seen an ada


----------



## greenink (1 Jan 2014)

kirk said:


> I'm now finding the sealer line annoying I'll just have to pretend I've never seen an ada



That's exactly what happened to me with my custom-made tank. When you see a beautifully put together one it kind of ruins anything else!


----------



## tim (1 Jan 2014)

kirk said:


> I'm now finding the sealer line annoying I'll just have to pretend I've never seen an ada


It's all about what's in between the sealer line  looking well Kirk


----------



## Trevor Pleco (1 Jan 2014)

Looking really great swan brother, no mad rush to add the CRS until the tank is settled and with the ADA having just gone in.

Looks like your first trim is not too far away and to start shaping the moss...


----------



## kirk (4 Jan 2014)

Thought I'd better stick a pic up of the New inhabitants.  thankyou nathaniel whiteside for all your help and sending these crs.


----------



## kirk (4 Jan 2014)

Our son wanted me to put a pic of his low tech tank, he's 8 and he already wants to keep crs now he's seen them. See how the main tank goes and if we have the joy of crs  shrimplets in the future can't see why not as his tds sit around 120.	the planting scape stock was all his own choice. I do water changes to save mess in his bedroom. just ashame about the heavy scratch on the glass that was already there when he got it.





 thanks for looking. 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Trevor Pleco (5 Jan 2014)

An Amano in the making


----------



## kirk (5 Jan 2014)

Cheers I'm very proud of his efforts and patience and interest in the hobby. can't wait until he's scaping the family tank . Then I can sit back and enjoy more. Someone else's is always inspiring.


----------



## kirk (9 Jan 2014)




----------



## kirk (11 Jan 2014)

Was out cycling yesterday,  when I stopped for a Jimmy riddle I spotted this dumped on some common land. It's just a pile of tarmac but interesting I thought.


----------



## Trevor Pleco (13 Jan 2014)

After dark usually on full moon and when all cyclists and 'riddlers' are fast asleep that mound groans quietly and cracks open, goblins emerge to dance and frolic in the twilight, by dawn the secret is again hidden by tar...


----------



## kirk (13 Jan 2014)

Do you know what I think a few of the local villagers didn't make it back before it closed and now we're stuck with them.


----------



## Trevor Pleco (13 Jan 2014)




----------



## kirk (16 Jan 2014)

just having a play with phone camera settings.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## kirk (18 Jan 2014)

Got bored again. Didn't want to spot dose algae wither crs stool all the wood out to scrub it off.   Then thought I may as well lay things out so it's easier to clean and the small amount of co2 should get round better. Lost most of my moss since stopping ferts and turning off the co2.   whilst cleaning thought I may as well cut the wood up something I was reluctant to do.... 

 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## kirk (18 Jan 2014)

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## kirk (18 Jan 2014)

not sure if I like it yet but the shrimp seem to. Just playing around with the crypts as they are new plants to me.. Cheers Kirk.


----------



## James O (18 Jan 2014)

Boredom is the mother of reinvention!  Nice job


----------



## kirk (22 Jan 2014)

Just thought I'd pop a few pics of what's going to be our son New planted rili/cherry 45x32x32 low Tec tank. His current tank has a heavy scrape in the middle of the front glass. So today I've mostly been ........pacing up and Down waiting for some beautiful crs to turn up/

  son and I didn't like the base strip so I've keyed it up masked and hopefully when he's home from School he'll be chuffed.  

  I've a shed full of aerosols ( no I'm no banksy)  just we have a pound shop that had a load of plasticote.

  went for black vynl to match the fluval clip on. 

  oh no what have I done hope it look ok when substrates in.

  few!!  I like it. I'll put I few more pics up when our son has scaped it.


----------



## James D (22 Jan 2014)

Looks much better Kirk. I've got a similar tank and if I ever use it again I'll try that, the silver plastic looks really crappy.


----------



## kirk (22 Jan 2014)

Hello mate,thanks, I did I think it would be distracting from the internal low Tec beauty but was carpy yes  I'm terrible for rushing things but my son for an 8 yr old is a patient man, just pic them up from school and he wants to talk scape he's planning the wood as I mash buttons on this Phone.


----------



## kirk (22 Jan 2014)

.. After 4 hrs of patiently introducing the New arrivals they are already feeding happilY exploring there New home, I'd like to say a big thankyou to idcgroomer ( Lindy) for being so helpful generous and supplying the healthy and seriously under priced crs/cbs.  very apriciated especially on my budget.  Here's a couple of pics of the little beauties...



 big momma checksq em out.


----------



## kirk (14 Feb 2014)

Hi all, things are picking up now plant wise,and the shrimp are fattening up nice  has been a few changes ie removed plants that were not fitting in with each other, well I never managed to get them right so after a year of moving certain ones around to no avail they are in our sons tank.  So here's a couple of pics I've just taken of our sins tank and our main tank. Enjoy sons tank .

 

  main tank 







  I have been struggling with the balance of things, gradually Upping co2 reducing ferts, lowering light a smidge weekly,  has been challenging when you love these crs so much


----------



## kirk (14 Feb 2014)

feeding time


----------



## Lindy (15 Feb 2014)

They are looking good.  Tank not bad either!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (25 Feb 2014)

Got bored again with the layout. It's just this time of year being in the lounge too much                       I thought it was looking a little flat and wanted some hight.  I'm not sure about the pointy 3rd peice. It looks better to the left of the two chunky ones but that's for another day when I have some scaping rock or dragon stone to build up a bit when I fix the wood to some 



slate or it will fall over.   I'll get a better pick when kids are in bed as the lightings reflecting off the glass. ta for looking.


----------



## Alastair (25 Feb 2014)

Definitely better with the height added using the wood kirk. Looks a little more natural. Might look good with a few various species of echinodorus at the back or surrounded by crypts. 
Whats the grass plant. Is that from my chocolate box? If so looks healthy


----------



## kirk (26 Feb 2014)

You are thinking exactly what I was thinking. Needs filling in at the base to enhance the natural look. Yes that's the plants you sent me they are doing well so far algae free too.  thanks for you kind words mate.


----------



## kirk (26 Feb 2014)




----------



## Ady34 (27 Feb 2014)

Looking good Kirk


----------



## kirk (3 Mar 2014)

Went out and got some more baby poo(akadama)  spent a hr crushing it finer between two boards on the floor sandwiching the stuff between whilst stood on the board rotating to powderise some.. Added around base of wood to build up. Here's the pics.


----------



## kirk (21 Mar 2014)

Been tinkering today, upped c02 as getting dreaded algae again.


----------



## kirk (21 Mar 2014)

I'm just hoping the plants beat the algae and fill in.


----------



## kirk (21 Mar 2014)

Oh and some pics of our sons lowtec tank.



  I really like his tree as it was his own bit and it doing really well. Cheers kirk.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Mar 2014)

Hi Kirk, Looking good  Hope you get the algae sorted  Your sons Scapes are fab


----------



## kirk (28 Mar 2014)

been having a few problems lately. Filter went down recently lucky I was home so noticed 8 hrs later sorted.  Last night noticed a couple of critters those nasty things hydra that are reported to sting and consume baby shrimp.  and quite a few types of algae, so last night in went the arms until 530 this morn.   anyways...... This is what I'm left with belive me the pics do it justice 



  all I thinking now is.... Nurse the plants to health pray the crs have there little ones after me totally destroying there home then re think.  I have heard you can up the temperature to 40 degrees to kill them hydra, but I thought I'd try the clean up approach first. Rather than risk moving the shrimp into tubs.  So last night I learnt don't mess with the tank when you I'll it takes tooooo looong.  cheers kirk.


----------



## Lindy (29 Mar 2014)

I think I used genchems no planaria to get rid of hydra. If someone on here agrees it works or if you want to just give it a go I can send you some. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (29 Mar 2014)

Thankyou lindy your a star, I'll look into it a bit more, just replied to your pm I forgot about too.


----------



## aliclarke86 (29 Mar 2014)

I have not used no plenaria but I do use standard over the counter dog wormer, it works a treat. That's in my crs tank

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (29 Mar 2014)

Hi, yes I've used pancur equivalent in a cherry tank before but not with crs, so from what you have said and lindy I'll be good to go should I have not eradicated them. Thankyou. Appreciated.


----------



## Alastair (29 Mar 2014)

Esha's gastropex kills hydra and thats shrimp safe. Kills all your snails like


----------



## kirk (29 Mar 2014)

Great it's nice to have all the options cheers guy n gals.


----------



## aliclarke86 (31 Mar 2014)

Alastair said:


> Esha's gastropex kills hydra and thats shrimp safe. Kills all your snails like


Have you used it Al? I have been told in the past that it can kill shrimp..

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (31 Mar 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> Have you used it Al? I have been told in the past that it can kill shrimp..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Yeah ive used it a couple of times now. Never found dead shrimp from dosing it


----------



## kirk (7 Apr 2014)

Quick up date, turbo diffuser added, today cut some holes in cabinet as ehiem taps kept getting jammed behind tank and wall.  I no the taps arnt pretty but it helps when your backs sore and it's quicker to take the tarty  glass bits off to clean.
.


----------



## kirk (7 Apr 2014)

Couple of pics.  







Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (8 Apr 2014)

Just done a water change, I'm still using the trolly I made ( in thread easier water changes)  made a few mods, flow controlled switch now and clear tube.



   changing water is no longer a mission   cheers kirk.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob P (8 Apr 2014)

Very novel mate lol. I've got it going now where i have my 30 litre tub in the utility room filling with fresh whilst the pump in tank is pumping straight down the bog in the same utility area. Once I've pumped out roughly enough, the pump moves from tank to 30 litre bucket and fills it back up x 2. Good thing is i don't have to lift anything which is good cause my backs been shagged for a few weeks lol 

Luckily i have hot and cold washing machine style outlets in said utility room  Easy enough for a £10 APS pump and 6/7 metres of cheap garden hose.


----------



## kirk (8 Apr 2014)

Anything that makes life easier rob,  that's the way.   it's realy helped my rotator /shoulder. I like your idea too.


----------



## stu_ (8 Apr 2014)

R2D2 has really let himself go


----------



## kirk (8 Apr 2014)

stu_ said:


> R2D2 has really let himself go


Lol.


----------



## kirk (23 Apr 2014)

Well I couldn't resist this new toy. I've been drooling over one for a while now.  It's on very low at the moment as it just gone on. 






Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (23 Apr 2014)

Veeeerrrry nice!


----------



## aliclarke86 (23 Apr 2014)

Looks nice kirk, is that the one from sanj? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (24 Apr 2014)

F


aliclarke86 said:


> Looks nice kirk, is that the one from sanj?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Indeed it is, very happy with it     was nice to meet sanj too.


----------



## James D (24 Apr 2014)

You lucky devil Kirk. Have you planted it up etc? It's looking good.


----------



## kirk (24 Apr 2014)

James D said:


> You lucky devil Kirk. Have you planted it up etc? It's looking good.


    I know I had to treat myself   the light was the right money and mint, I would never of stretched to the full shop price.     I realy fancied the tank he had forsale too, I had room in the van..... but had to resist the temptation.


----------



## James D (24 Apr 2014)

Ah, I thought you had the tank as well. Your plants'll be shooting up with that light though.


----------



## kirk (21 Jun 2014)

Is this what your on about lindy? I couldn't work out how to put pics on a pm so stuck it here. 



Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Jun 2014)

Hi Kirk, Super cool light  To post photos in PM use Photobucket to paste them


----------



## kirk (21 Jun 2014)

Thanks, I gave up on photobucket a while ago found it a bit of a pane on this mobile.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Jun 2014)

Hi Kirk, Photobucket is a pain whatever you use


----------



## Lindy (21 Jun 2014)

Yes, just minus the plank!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (21 Jun 2014)

Minus the plank? I'm no where in the photo Lindy.


----------



## Lindy (21 Jun 2014)

The bit of wood it is fitted into, daftie!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (21 Jun 2014)

I'll look into posting that one for you lindy, I can't be as*ed with it. I'll keep my faith in my hydor inline......for now


----------



## Lindy (21 Jun 2014)

Ok, just let me know how much. I was looking to get another 2 for the other 2 tanks even though they aren't hydors.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (20 Aug 2014)

Thinking of changing the title to negl-opti.   As I cant remember the last time I spent an hr relaxing infront of our tank  here's some pics of the state of it at the moment.


----------



## kirk (20 Aug 2014)

it's looking pretty minimal, the hair grass has just gone in after growing it emersed in the garden in the nice sun we had.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (3 Oct 2014)

Well I've regained the love, realy gratfull to my wife for making me see sense when I was sulking about things going wrong I was going to sell up.think it part to do with the time of year being summer going camping spending more time in the garden,  what a summer weve had hey? .non of our heaters are in the tanks still. ( saved electric).im going to be home more now arnt we all with the darker nights drawing in..but I love autumn as much as spring nice time to go walking with all the different coloured leaves.  anyway not a lots going on with the tank but it's clean, shrimp are healthy, and most importantly for us the plants are picking up. Cheers for looking.


----------



## darren636 (3 Oct 2014)

For me, aquascaping is a winter thing- can't get out in the garden and have more time to use on aquariums.


----------



## kirk (3 Oct 2014)

I'm thinking that too Darren. I'm just sat looking into the tank now, so many ideas but loads of time ahead..  I think I joined here around Christmas day says it all


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Oct 2014)

Hi Kirk, Your Scape is looking great. The plants are settling in and looking healthy
And it has been one great summer And September's weather. Well what can one say simply WONDERFUL


----------



## kirk (4 Oct 2014)

Thanks mate, indeed it has we've been spoilt weather wise. I'm predicting a cold winter must get infront with the logs  still I'm hoping it snows as I love sledging with the kids on the slope behind our house. Everything was out of the eaves last winter even the snow boards ready for the snow we didn't have.


----------



## Lindy (5 Oct 2014)

kirk said:


> . I'm predicting a cold winter must get infront with the logs


I think it's going to be a cold winter this year after such a good, warm, long summer. I had 3 tonnes of logs delivered. All stacked and ready to go!


----------



## kirk (5 Oct 2014)

I know, will 3 ton do it lindy? Or are you limited on space like us? I've already started lighting our fire, it's getting chilly in the evening.  Sometimes we have ours lit end of august on and off through to sometimes may.  Welcome quite a bit of heat through the large alloy framed windows poor doors and the 1980's dormer conversion on our bungalow.  Anyway your all a bit tougher up there you get a proper winter


----------



## kirk (5 Oct 2014)

Couple of pics of my 9 yr olds low tech. The jammy devil, no ferts irregular changes low light no co2


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Oct 2014)

Hi Kirk, Congratulation to your 9 year old  Look like the future of Aquascaping will be safe it there hands


----------



## kirk (5 Oct 2014)

Thanks kind words, I've just told lucas he's quite pleased with himself. He's Mr confident.  he takes his inspiration from out doors / on walks so I think he's definitely got the right idea.


----------



## kirk (5 Jan 2015)

Hi all. Hope your tanks are all running well. Just though I'd say thankyou to all of you who have taken the time and gone through my journal those who like have replied and also inspired.  It's the newyear so I'm closing this tank down by the end of the week to start the new smaller tank, may even be low tech......depends how much I can get in the cabinet realy lol.  Here's a sleek I'm mean sneek preview of the replacement too.


----------



## kirk (5 Jan 2015)

This is how the tank is currently.

  just started cabinet today.













 .  Lots of sanding and filling to do then prime sand prime sand paint sand blah blah.  Please ignore that nasty heat stick in the tank. I rebuilt my leaking hydor 200 yesterday, ready to go on the signature. Cheers.


----------



## Lindy (5 Jan 2015)

Nice wee tank.


----------



## kirk (5 Jan 2015)

I know, I saw the tank at aquaJardin last year set up and thought that's what I wanted but couldn't stretch to the 100 just for the tank.  I went just after Christmas whislt chatting with Ed saw it there without  a cabinet,negotiations began. ....... Then off to the till with my 30 squid and a huge smile.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jan 2015)

Hi Kirk, Nice build Great size tank 
Winters here not to cooooold so far


----------



## X3NiTH (5 Jan 2015)

That's a nice looking tank, top job on the DIY cabinet, only one problem, the Kayak won't fit!


----------



## Lindy (6 Jan 2015)

Wow, bargin!


----------



## kirk (11 Jan 2015)

Well the 80cmx40x40 is shut down and off to its new owner after it only fetched £52 on ebay.second hand tanks for you, but it's was a bargain I have my money back and the new one was cheap too. Oh well it will probably be full of gold fish bright multi coloured gravel and opening treasure chests by the evening


----------



## Lindy (11 Jan 2015)




----------

